# Does anybody own a Mitsubishi WS48511/55511/55711/65511/65611/etc.?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone owns any of the aforementioned TVs. My old man is having a problem receiving a video signal from his new Onkyo 806 to his Mitsu. (He owns a WS55511.) He can get audio but not the video, and we think we've narrowed it down to something with the R/G/B connection to the Mitsu's IN.

More details if I'm lucky to find someone w/ this TV.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

My daughter has the 55511, I did have a 42311, did you go in and turn the input on? Did you try one of the other inputs?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's where his confusion seems to be. All of his DirecTV receivers are connected via HDMI to the Onkyo's HDMI-INs. The A/V's monitor output is properly set to component. He's got the Onkyo's component monitor out connected to the Mitsu's "DTV IN-1". To confirm: how exactly does he set up the TV's input to ensure it's using the "DTV IN-1"?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

BTW, on the rear of this Mitsu, I noticed (I'm looking at the online manual's schematics) that there's also a set of COMPONENT-INs on the far right, just to the left of the DTV-INs. However, these COMPONENT-INs indicate that they're for 480i/480p connections, which doesn't make sense. Anyway, he's tried those inputs as well, but in either case, I don't believe he's made adjustment's to the TV's input setup.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, I *hate* those TVs. Rear-projection HDTVs from Mitsubishi from the early 2000's had 3 sets of component ins, but only the one on the far right accepts 720p/1080i. The other ones are 480p only. But the reason I hate them is because you can't just CHOOSE an input; the TV has to auto-detect a signal in order to set up an input. This was supposed to make things easier, but it is a massive pain, and a good 20% of the time, the auto-detect simply doesn't work and there doesn't seem to be any way around it.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Both my daughters 55511 and my old 42311 you went into the menue, turned on the input, could select a name(sat,dvd ) I just hooked up a DVD to the 55511 last week. I know the old 423111 had 3 componets they were DTV 1 and 2 the book said only the DTV was 1080. I have had my 2 dish 622s hooked up and both the DTV and comp 1 give 1080 do not care what the book says


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think he finally figured out how to change the input in the TV's setup, but he STILL cannot get video. Just to be sure the problem isn't in the new Onkyo he just bought, I asked him to switch the connections back to his Yamaha. If he got video with that, then perhaps the Onkyo 806 is the problem. Well, he reconnected the Yamaha A/V--same issue: no video signal on his Mitsu TV.

I must be honest: he's at wit's end right now. He's had no TV since Saturday afternoon, which has really ticked off my mom and sister, because they were forced to watch the Bears game in their bedrooms. The main TV's been unusable for 24 hours already, and there's no end in sight it appears. 

I don't know how much of this is my old man's fault, but to turn a seemingly simple thing into a huge mess like this isn't a rarity with him. Truthfully, though, this model of TV really sucks. It'd be a lot easier if he just shelled out the cash for a new HDTV, one with HDMI inputs.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Why not hook stright to TV, from sat with comp. cable


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's what I told him a few minutes ago. I can't wait to see what happens then. Why he (we?) didn't think of that earlier is beyond me.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a 48413 and I don't use the A/V receiver for my video. Just too much of a hassle. 

I connect my HR-21 directly to the DVI IN (MONLINK) and the TOSLINK audio to the A/V receiver. My DVD player goes in the 1080i component input (COMP 1) and a TOSLINK to the A/V receiver.

Works great. I'll only get rid of my RPTV when it's a smoking pile of circuitry. Much better PQ than my Plasma.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope you have solved this already, but just glancing over this thread got me to thinking if:

All stb's are connected to the receiver via HDMI, wouldn't the tv have to be connected via HDMI also in order to complete the required handshake? IOW's if the tv doesn't have HDMI ins, you would probably have to use the component monitor out of the receiver to the DTV (720 and greater) component input of the tv. 

Just a thought. Hopefully you've already solved it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Oops. Forgot to mention that everything was resolved. He had to go back to his original configuration, which meant returning the new Onkyo because it didn't do HDMI-->IN-->Component Out. 

Still, his TV sucks.


----------

